# 8. SPS-Forum Regional-Stammtisch NRW - Umfrage Termin



## marlob (3 August 2015)

Ich starte schon mal eine Umfrage für den diesjährigen NRW-Regionalstammtisch.

Stattfinden wird das ganze wieder im Runkelkrug. ( Lipperlandstern wird dort sicher einen Tisch reservieren können )
Habe mal ein paar Termine zur Auswahl gestellt.
Für Leute die noch nie da waren. Es ist jeder herzlichst eingeladen. Wir sitzen in einer gemütlichen Runde zusammen. Es wird gegessen, etwas getrunken und ab und zu etwas gefachsimpelt 

Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung. Bei der Umfrage und auch beim Stammtisch.

*Teilnehmer:*
Marlob
hapr
Morymmus
Lipperlandstern
Sven Rothenspieler
Larry Laffer
rostiger Nagel
Toki0604
Tommi
Unimog
dariyos 
Voxe


----------



## Morymmus (3 August 2015)

Da mir der Runkelkrug nix sagt habe ich mal Onkel Google gefragt - liege ich richtig mit Bielefeld?


----------



## marlob (3 August 2015)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Da mir der Runkelkrug nix sagt habe ich mal Onkel Google gefragt - liege ich richtig mit Bielefeld?


Ja, liegt in Bielefeld
http://www.runkelkrug-bielefeld.de/


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 August 2015)

Bielefeld? Die Stadt gibt es doch angeblich gar nicht.
[emoji6] 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Morymmus (3 August 2015)

Es lag mir auf der Zunge ;-)

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (4 August 2015)

Am 09. oder 16.10. bin ich dabei. Davor bin ich leider im Urlaub


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2015)

Wenn ihr abstimmt, meldet euch bitte zusätzlich hier im Thread,
damit wir die Teilnehmerliste im Beitrag #1 nachpflegen können.
Die Forumssoftware zeigt zur Zeit nach der Abstimmung nicht an
wer abgestimmt hat, obwohl die Umfrage öffentlich ist.


----------



## marlob (4 August 2015)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Bielefeld? Die Stadt gibt es doch angeblich gar nicht.
> [emoji6]
> 
> Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


du darfst gerne kommen und dich davon überzeugen das es sie wirklich gibt


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 August 2015)

@Helmut:
Doch ... die Liste wird angezeigt wenn du auf die Anzahl der Teilnehmer klickst, die abgestimmt haben ...


----------



## dariyos (4 August 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Helmut:
> Doch ... die Liste wird angezeigt wenn du auf die Anzahl der Teilnehmer klickst, die abgestimmt haben ...



ganz genau - man muss auf die Teilnehmerzahl (rechts neben den Balken) klicken, um  das Umfrageergebnis zu sehen, nachdem man an der Umfrage teilgenommen  hat

ansonsten ist für alle User, die nicht abgestimmt haben, der Button "Umfrageergebnis anzeigen" sichtbar.

@ RN - mich kannst wieder aus der Teilnehmerliste nehmen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2015)

dariyos schrieb:


> @ RN - mich kannst wieder aus der Teilnehmerliste nehmen




abgestimmt ist abgestimmt, da gibt es kein zurück. Also nimm dir für den Tag mal nichts vor.


----------



## marlob (4 August 2015)

dariyos schrieb:


> ganz genau - man muss auf die Teilnehmerzahl (rechts neben den Balken) klicken, um  das Umfrageergebnis zu sehen, nachdem man an der Umfrage teilgenommen  hat
> 
> ansonsten ist für alle User, die nicht abgestimmt haben, der Button "Umfrageergebnis anzeigen" sichtbar.
> ...


Sehr konsistent die Bedienung


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2015)

dariyos schrieb:


> @ RN - mich kannst wieder aus der Teilnehmerliste nehmen





			
				marlob schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss dariyos uns auf dem Stammtisch mal einen Vortrag halten zur Bedienung des Forums



@dariyos, mindestens 120 min., lass dir mal was einfallen.


----------



## dariyos (5 August 2015)

Den Vortrag halte ich so lange, bis das Timeout euch ausloggt, bzw. ihr eingeschlafen seid [emoji12] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hapr (5 August 2015)

So, nach Rückkehr von Urlaubsreise klappt es auch wieder mit Internet besser.
Ich habe mal den 09.10.2015 genommen, weil dort schon die meisten können. Am 16.10.2015 dürfte einer nicht so erfreut sein, wenn da das Treffen stattfindet. Ich denke mal, dass im Oktober bei mir so langsam wieder Ruhe einkehrt und ein Treffen möglich ist.
LG Harald.


----------



## Toki0604 (6 August 2015)

Hi @ all,

obwohl ich dieses Jahr alles andere als aktiv bin, würde ich gerne versuchen teilzunehmen und habe mal den 09.10. eingeloggt
obwohl ich noch keinen Dienstplan habe... Aber wird schon irgendwie klappen ;-)

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Voxe (22 August 2015)

Hallo,

habe mich mal an der Abstimmung beteiligt und hoffe es kommt nix dazwischen.

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (22 August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich auch angemeldet. Sollte eigentlich klappen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## marlob (28 August 2015)

Die Umfrage ist abgeschlossen und es wird _Freitag der 09.10.
_Tisch ist durch Lipperlandstern schon reserviert und Absagen nach diesem Beitrag sind nicht mehr gültig
Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf eine nette gemütliche Runde.

Natürlich ist auch jeder, der nicht an der Umfrage teilgenommen hat, jederzeit herzlichst willkommen!

gruss
marlob


----------



## Tommi (29 August 2015)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf eine nette gemütliche Runde.



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## RSH-Rainer (10 September 2015)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich starte schon mal eine Umfrage für den diesjährigen NRW-Regionalstammtisch.
> 
> Stattfinden wird das ganze wieder im Runkelkrug. ( Lipperlandstern wird dort sicher einen Tisch reservieren können )
> Habe mal ein paar Termine zur Auswahl gestellt.
> Für Leute die noch nie da waren. Es ist jeder herzlichst eingeladen. Wir sitzen in einer gemütlichen Runde zusammen. Es wird gegessen, etwas getrunken und ab und zu etwas gefachsimpelt


Und welche Uhrzeit am 9.10.?

Gibts dabei auch Teilnehmer aus dem Raum Dortmund?

Gruß 
RSH-Rainer


----------



## Morymmus (10 September 2015)

Zählt Gummersbach zum "Großraum Dortmund" ? [emoji6] 

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## marlob (10 September 2015)

RSH-Rainer schrieb:


> Und welche Uhrzeit am 9.10.?
> 
> Gibts dabei auch Teilnehmer aus dem Raum Dortmund?
> 
> ...



Haben den Tisch ab 19 Uhr reserviert. Und ich denke so ab halb acht Essen bestellen.


----------



## waldy (19 September 2015)

Hallo,
die Frage,
wird Markus auch da erscheinen?
gruß waldy


----------



## hucki (19 September 2015)

waldy schrieb:


> wird Markus auch da erscheinen?


Mindestens einer:





marlob schrieb:


> *Teilnehmer:*
> Marlob


----------



## HaraJangBerlin (20 September 2015)

Hallo gibt es in Berlin auch einen Stammtisch? Danke


----------



## marlob (21 September 2015)

HaraJangBerlin schrieb:


> Hallo gibt es in Berlin auch einen Stammtisch? Danke


In Berlin kenn ich keinen. In Dresden ab und zu mal.
Von Berlin ist es ja auch nicht weit nach Bielefeld. Darfst also gerne vorbei kommen!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Oktober 2015)

Sind jetzt die, die für den 9.10. gestimmt haben auch alle mit dabei ?


----------



## marlob (1 Oktober 2015)

Ich bin dabei

Gesendet von meinem XT1068 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hapr (1 Oktober 2015)

War eigentlich so geplant. Sieht jetzt aber so aus, dass ich an dem Tag erst aus Asien wieder zurück komme. Kann also sein, dass ich dieses Jahr wieder nicht dabei sein kann.


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Oktober 2015)

Ich freue mich auch schon auf ein Wiedersehen mit euch ... 8)


----------



## Morymmus (1 Oktober 2015)

Nach aktuellen Prognosen bin ich dabei - vorausgesetzt keinem unserer Kunden sitzt an dem Tag ein Bit quer ;-)

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## PN/DP (1 Oktober 2015)

Im Moment sieht es so aus, daß ich auch wieder dabei bin.

Harald


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (1 Oktober 2015)

Moin zusammen,
ich muss leider absagen, da an diesem Tag vermutlich die Pinkelparty von meinem Schwager ist, sofern das Baby pünktlich ist. Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß!
LG aus Verl


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Oktober 2015)

Ich zähle grade 4 zusagen. Mit mir (noch etwas unsicher : 5) .... Tisch ist erstmal für 10 reserviert. Ich denke, das sollte reichen


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Oktober 2015)

OH - OH ...
Da sind doch eigentlich 12 Klicks ... mal schauen was noch so kommt ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Oktober 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> OH - OH ...
> Da sind doch eigentlich 12 Klicks ... mal schauen was noch so kommt ...


Dann klick ich jetzt auch mal ...


----------



## Voxe (3 Oktober 2015)

Hallo, Ich werde wohl auch erscheinen.

wie war das noch mit der Hotelempfehlung ???

bzw. wer übernachtet in der Nähe.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## marlob (3 Oktober 2015)

Voxe schrieb:


> Hallo, Ich werde wohl auch erscheinen.
> 
> wie war das noch mit der Hotelempfehlung ???
> 
> ...


Ich bin im 
http://www.hotel-klusmeyer.de/
Sind knapp 3 km vom Runkelkrug

Ansonsten waren wir in den letzten Jahren auch mal im Brenner Hotel


----------



## hapr (4 Oktober 2015)

So, ich bin jetzt definitiv nicht dabei. Am Freitag komme ich aus Singapur zurück und muss abends noch etwas für eine Aktion am Samstag vorbereiten. Für Jetlag habe ich keine Zeit ;-) Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß.
LG Harald.


----------



## PN/DP (6 Oktober 2015)

Ich bin wieder im Brenner Hotel. ca. 7 km vom Runkelkrug.
http://www.brenner-hotel-bielefeld.de/

Harald


----------



## Toki0604 (6 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe gerade meinen neuen Dienstplan bekommen... 
Urlaubszeit, Krankmeldungen und ich darf an die Front...
Soll heißen das ich trotz "Klick" leider nicht teilnehmen kann, sorry.

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Tommi (9 Oktober 2015)

Der Tag des Jahres ist da.
Bis nachher.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2015)

... :s12::s12::s12:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Oktober 2015)

Ich bin auch quasi schon auf dem Weg


----------



## marlob (9 Oktober 2015)

@RN
Alle Handwerker nach Hause schicken und sonstige Hindernisse aus dem Weg räumen ;-)
Gleich gehts los

Gesendet von meinem XT1068 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Oktober 2015)

marlob schrieb:


> @RN
> Alle Handwerker nach Hause schicken und sonstige Hindernisse aus dem Weg räumen ;-)



Einer muss ja schließlich aufräumen ... 

Wünsche Euch jedenfalls viel Spaß bei eurem Treffen.


----------



## Tommi (10 Oktober 2015)

Der Tag des Jahres ist schon wieder vorbei, war wie immer super!
Allen eine gute Heimfahrt, bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Morymmus (10 Oktober 2015)

Auch wenn es meinem Bauchgefühl widerspricht und ich es geographisch nicht beweisen kann, so scheint es doch von Bielefeld nach Gummersbach ein deutliches Gefälle sowie erhebliche Fallwinde zu geben:

Hinfahrt: 175 km - 2h25min
Rückfahrt: 195 km - 1h45min

Fazit:
Ich bin gut zuhause angekommen und danke allen für den angenehmen Abend.
Wenn ihr mal bei mir in der Gegend sein solltest, meldet euch doch vorher kurz bei mir 


gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2015)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Auch wenn es meinem Bauchgefühl widerspricht und ich es geographisch nicht beweisen kann, so scheint es doch von Bielefeld nach Gummersbach ein deutliches Gefälle sowie erhebliche Fallwinde zu geben:
> 
> Hinfahrt: 175 km - 2h25min
> Rückfahrt: 195 km - 1h45min
> ...



kann auch sein das du auf dem Rückweg den 4 und 5 Gang gefunden hast.


----------



## Tommi (10 Oktober 2015)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Ich bin gut zuhause angekommen und danke allen für den angenehmen Abend.
> Wenn ihr mal bei mir in der Gegend sein solltest, meldet euch doch vorher kurz bei mir



Danke ebenfalls :s12:.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Morymmus (10 Oktober 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> kann auch sein das du auf dem Rückweg den 4 und 5 Gang gefunden hast.


Hmm, was zum Geier ist eine Gangschaltung??? [emoji23] 

Aber mal im Ernst, eigentlich war ich auf dem Rückweg deutlich entspannter unterwegs.
Es hilft halt, wenn kein Berufsverkehr und vor allem keine brennenden Fahrzeuge auf der Strecke liegen.... [emoji6] 

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------

